# Victor IQ-3000 Source Code?



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

I know this is a long shot, but does anyone have the source code to the IQ-3000 firmware for the Victor chargers? If I could find it I'd be interested in messing around with it.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I have the bin file if you want to mess around with that.

RC


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the offer but I'm not very skilled at screwing around with binary files at the byte level. What I was hoping is to find the source code and then compile my own firmware images. If we had the source code it seems like we could make the Victor chargers do a lot of neat things, such as charging li-po's.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

I found the following old message in rec.models.rc.land:

"Actually, the Hi-IQ uses a Zilog Z8671/91 processor, which has a built-in BASIC interpreter. Most of the Hi-IQ software is written in BASIC, with assembly where needed."

Ofcourse this doesn't really help me very much. I still need to actuall BASIC source code and assembly source code for the firmware. Also, a README on how to burn the eprom chip with a homemade burner, if possible, would be nice. Maybe Santa will help me out with these needs...


----------



## PAV1974 (Jun 15, 2018)

kcobra are you still on this forum - drop me an email at [email protected]


----------

